# Who is Fishing in the MBGFC Billfish Limited Tournament 'Monkey Boat'



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Who is fishing?

Looking forward to a great event. Cash awards, GREAT prizes, shrimp, oysters,cold beer, live music...

Just two weeks away! Any outboard powered boat and inboard 32' and under. You do NOT have to be a member of MBGFC to fish in his or any other MBGFC tournament.

You can register online at www.mbgfc.org


----------

